
Global podcast ad revenue set to pass $1B this year - notlukesky
https://whatsnewinpublishing.com/2019/07/global-podcast-ad-revenue-set-to-pass-1-billion-this-year/
======
redisman
Too bad ads has again won as the monetization method. I guess people don't see
podcasts as valuable enough as consumers to pay for episodes.

